# Chew toys for a 4 month old puppy



## ayoitzrimz (Apr 14, 2010)

Hey,

I was wondering if you guys have any ideas about chew toys for my puppy (15 weeks old). So far I have for him:

1. toys to put his food in (and he has to roll it around to get the kibble out
2. kongs stuffed with frozen treats (PB, moistened and frozen treats, etc)
3. Bully sticks
4. Nylabone rubber stuff

I was wondering if there are any other more creative ideas out there that you'd like to share.

Also, he never gets any rawhide chews nor does he get cooked bones. What about raw bones? Is he too young? By raw bones I'm specifically thinking about beef femur bones with the marrow removed and stuffed with PB. I was told that femur bones break differently (not into splinters) but I'm skeptical.

Thanks!!


----------



## Wolfiesmom (Apr 10, 2010)

I give my puppy raw beef marrow bones. I have yet to have one splinter. I let him chew the marrow out also. He loves them. He is 5 months now and I have been giving them to him since he was 3 months old. He doesn't break them either. I find them in the supermarket meat section. Sometimes they are labeled as soup bones.


----------



## ayoitzrimz (Apr 14, 2010)

cool, I think he'll like it and it's something new. I was just worried about splinters or breaking his teeth on them


----------



## Wolfiesmom (Apr 10, 2010)

He never broke his teeth on them, and they really help with the teething. I have them all over the place in the house for him and he has never chewed on any of the furniture. He goes right for the bones.


----------



## ayoitzrimz (Apr 14, 2010)

very cool! I appreciate the advice. I'll give the bones a try and see how the little boy likes them


----------



## JKlatsky (Apr 21, 2007)

Tag has an Everlasting Treat Ball, A Kong, A Nylabone, 12" thick Bully Sticks (his puppy teeth take a long time to get through these), The Busy Buddy Bristle Bone, and the Busy Buddy Bouncy Bone. He likes them all and it seems to be enough. 

I have also heard good things about the tug-a-jug and some of the puppy puzzles. Interactive Toys - Jeffers Although I have to admit to some skepticism about the puzzles. I think my dog would just turn it over or chew it apart...


----------



## GSDSunshine (Sep 7, 2009)

other treat/chewing ideas are pig ears and bully sticks


----------

